# 2014 Kids - Post Your Pictures Here



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi! So I made this thread so that anybody can share their pictures on this thread of their 2014 kids  

Here are some pictures of my 2014 kids (we did have eleven, but only kept six of them). First two pictures are of Isabelle, 3rd is Calvin, 4th is Jack, 5th is Daisy, 6th is May, 7th is Sophie, 8th is Daisy again, and the 9th and final photo is another picture of Jack.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Zeva (dairy) Chit-A-Wit (boer)


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

How cute!  Here are some of my kids:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

And some more...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I love the crazy moonspots on that last kid Kylee!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Well last one of the first group lol!


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

Here are some of mine... 



















































Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Curious, why is the ribbon teal/black? LaMancha ribbons are red/black/white...


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm loving all the different colors and breeds


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Curious, why is the ribbon teal/black? LaMancha ribbons are red/black/white...


Just happened to be the color for that show, LaMancha ribbons aren't set with one color, I have plenty of different colored ribbons and rosettes


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Ah... I've only ever seen red/black/white ribbons...


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Curious, why is the ribbon teal/black? LaMancha ribbons are red/black/white...


Shes a recorded grade. Whoever sends the ribbons to the show people sent sable ribbons instead of recorded grade so she got a teal and black. All good thou cause there was enough to sanction. And the ribbons pretty!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Yes! I forgot about that, they sent a ton of Sable ribbons and rosettes out to several different shows. Somebody wasn't quite on the ball that day :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LamanchaAcres said:


> Shes a recorded grade. Whoever sends the ribbons to the show people sent sable ribbons instead of recorded grade so she got a teal and black. All good thou cause there was enough to sanction. And the ribbons pretty!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Oh ok  I've just never seen sable ribbons before (we never sanction then here...)


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm (Mar 20, 2014)

We all have a bunch of fine looking kids this year!


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm (Mar 20, 2014)

KW farms, you have some cool looking goats! I like the first one you posted.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I love the crazy moonspots on that last kid Kylee!!


Thanks! We had a handful this year with lots of moon spots, but that one in particular is quite colorful! 



> KW farms, you have some cool looking goats! I like the first one you posted.


Thank you! That is a buckling I plan on keeping.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I've always loved the crazy moonspots!


----------

